# Psalm of Strings



## mediumaevum

__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fpsalm-of-strings

I am currently teaching myself orchestration, so I would gladly appreciate any feedback on this piece.

The melody although psalm-like, is original, and it has no text or choir, just strings and a flute.


----------



## Pugg

It sounds not bad, the only trouble I have...how are you going to continue this piece?


----------



## mediumaevum

Pugg said:


> It sounds not bad, the only trouble I have...how are you going to continue this piece?


Could you elaborate on what makes you think "not good either" (as what I think you want to say)?
Is it the melody or the composition in general or...?


----------



## Pugg

mediumaevum said:


> Could you elaborate on what makes you think "not good either" (as what I think you want to say)?
> Is it the melody or the composition in general or...?


Nothing from the above, hard to judge on a short piece, that's all.


----------



## mediumaevum

Pugg said:


> Nothing from the above, hard to judge on a short piece, that's all.


Sorry for misunderstanding. Yes, I do have a little trouble extending my compositions. I would appreciate some good advice on how to make my composition progress.


----------



## Czech composer

mediumaevum said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding. Yes, I do have a little trouble extending my compositions. I would appreciate some good advice on how to make my composition progress.


My general advice is find some similar compositions of old masters and look how did they extended their pieces. I would recommend you to start with some short pieces from Handel or Mozart.


----------



## MarkMcD

Hi Mediumaevum,

I really like what you have in this piece, it is very serine and yes, psalm like. I do feel though that what you have (for me) is more like an introduction to next main body of the work. I know you were wondering how to continue with it, and if it were mine, I would listen closely to the flute melody and see how you can give it some development, it is lovely, but it is quite limited in range, the flute has 2 octaves you can play with so see where you can go with it. I feel like I would also start the next section with a more full string section taking in the lower register to add some gravitas. You have already get the beginnings of themes going on in the wind and strings, so look at them and try to find some phrases to develop. If you can produce what you've already done, then I have no doubt you can find what you need. Hope you don't mind my comments.

Mark


----------



## mediumaevum

MarkMcD said:


> Hi Mediumaevum,
> 
> I really like what you have in this piece, it is very serine and yes, psalm like. I do feel though that what you have (for me) is more like an introduction to next main body of the work. I know you were wondering how to continue with it, and if it were mine, I would listen closely to the flute melody and see how you can give it some development, it is lovely, but it is quite limited in range, the flute has 2 octaves you can play with so see where you can go with it. I feel like I would also start the next section with a more full string section taking in the lower register to add some gravitas. You have already get the beginnings of themes going on in the wind and strings, so look at them and try to find some phrases to develop. If you can produce what you've already done, then I have no doubt you can find what you need. Hope you don't mind my comments.
> 
> Mark


Thank you. I followed your advice, and made this:


__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fpsalm-of-simplicity


----------



## MarkMcD

Wow, that was quick lol, but I have to say it is much improved. Do you like it? That is the most important thing, that you are pleased with your work. I really do like it, it still has that feeling of serenity but now it has some depth to it and the beginnings of a journey are starting to appear. I would take it further by starting to introduce new themes. Do you have some other work that maybe you don't know what to do with, could you adapt any of it that might be similar enough to fit in as the next steps on the journey? You have just over 4 minutes already and I wasn't bored listening to it, take the plunge, this could be a really lovely piece, I hope you will continue it, however, don't spoil it by rushing, take your time and be sure that YOU like what you do with it.

Mark


----------



## MarkMcD

Also, what are you using as a sound font? The strings sound really nice, well all the instruments sound good.


----------



## mediumaevum

MarkMcD said:


> Also, what are you using as a sound font? The strings sound really nice, well all the instruments sound good.


I used 8dio violins/flute + playing with velocity levels and extensive use of legato.


----------



## mediumaevum

MarkMcD said:


> Wow, that was quick lol, but I have to say it is much improved. Do you like it? That is the most important thing, that you are pleased with your work. I really do like it, it still has that feeling of serenity but now it has some depth to it and the beginnings of a journey are starting to appear. I would take it further by starting to introduce new themes. Do you have some other work that maybe you don't know what to do with, could you adapt any of it that might be similar enough to fit in as the next steps on the journey? You have just over 4 minutes already and I wasn't bored listening to it, take the plunge, this could be a really lovely piece, I hope you will continue it, however, don't spoil it by rushing, take your time and be sure that YOU like what you do with it.
> 
> Mark


I have now extended it further - now adding yet another theme/melody to it, and have it progress.

__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fhymn-for-orchestra

The old piece has been deleted to make space for this.


----------



## MarkMcD

I like it a lot, it's grown quite nicely, good job. I'm going to make one more suggestion, but I don't want you to do it just because I say so, only do these things if you think it's something you WANT to do. However, for me, I would love to see a return of the original peace and serenity as the piece draws to a close, to complete the journey if you know what I mean. But really good work.

Mark


----------



## mediumaevum

MarkMcD said:


> I like it a lot, it's grown quite nicely, good job. I'm going to make one more suggestion, but I don't want you to do it just because I say so, only do these things if you think it's something you WANT to do. However, for me, I would love to see a return of the original peace and serenity as the piece draws to a close, to complete the journey if you know what I mean. But really good work.
> 
> Mark


Ok then, take a listen to it once more.

__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fhymn-for-orchestra


----------



## MarkMcD

Hello again, Well I think that now it has a much more natural and complete ending, I think you should be very pleased with your piece, good work mediumaevum. I could imagine this as part of a film score, it has that cinematic feel to it, how do you see it?

Have a nice Xmas.

Mark


----------



## mediumaevum

MarkMcD said:


> Hello again, Well I think that now it has a much more natural and complete ending, I think you should be very pleased with your piece, good work mediumaevum. I could imagine this as part of a film score, it has that cinematic feel to it, how do you see it?
> 
> Have a nice Xmas.
> 
> Mark


Thank you.

I would just like it to be played by a real orchestra.


----------



## KjellPrytz

Hi, very nice tune with interesting romantic themes. It reminds of an Italian romantic (Pietro Mascagni?) who wrote a short tune called Intermezzo.
I miss though a polyphonic development of the tune but don't take that as an advice, just my feeling.
Hope to hear more from you in future.

Kjell


----------

